# what jacket is this? sorry i'm a noob



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Someone already posted this. Nobody knew. Someone is probably going to say Nomis, but I can't find any Nomis clothes that match that. As I told the first person that posted this...

Your best bet is to shoot an email to the customer service rep of the company you found that ad on.

If you find out what it is, let me know because I really like that jacket too


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

thx for the reply. i msg'ed The-House where i got that ad from

and best the can tell me is this:

"
Check out the
Nomis Simon Signature Shell Snowboard JacketBlack Plaid - Mens

I think what you see is a reversed image of this jacket. It's the closest jacket I can find to that image.
"

i guess we'll never know =(


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> thx for the reply. i msg'ed The-House where i got that ad from
> 
> and best the can tell me is this:
> 
> ...


Yea, that's the jacket I was talking about that people tend to think is it. Obviously it isn't. You should reply to them and tell them to ask their clothing buyer. What a dumbass answer lol.

Not that the Simon sig isn't nice, but the one in the ad is better. Tell them that they shouldn't advertise clothing that they don't know about or even sell haha.


----------



## generik777 (Jan 20, 2009)

Kinda looks like this Skate America - Nomis Mens Snow Jacket OG Plaid Black


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

yep that's the jacket


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's a different jacket...

The blues and yellows are going opposite directions in those coats. 

The number of stripes on the arms don't match up either, but that could be a size difference possibly.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

geez i want that jacket too! i have an element back pack that matches it almost perfectly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. I already said it isn't any of the Nomis Jackets. Well at least none of the recent ones.

That OG plaid jacket is actually a shiny black. The one in the picture is just a plain black. Plus the stripes in the ad are fatter and there are plain white lines in the Nomis jacket. The one in the ad has blue stripes that fade to white and back to blue.

Something tells me it is an older Burton jacket.

Could be Empyre... This Empyre one looks sick too:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G&um=1


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> It's a different jacket...
> 
> The blues and yellows are going opposite directions in those coats.
> 
> The number of stripes on the arms don't match up either, but that could be a size difference possibly.


Also the chin gaiter on the Nomis doesn't reach as high as the one in the ad.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Just saw this thread. That jacket IS sick!! Please someone find out who makes that jacket as I'd love to pick one up.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

if we ever figure it out 40 members form this site will buy it. im gonna try to find em in bulk and hock em in the for sale area here!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> if we ever figure it out 40 members form this site will buy it. im gonna try to find em in bulk and hock em in the for sale area here!


Good luck finding it though. I have scoured the net for it since another thread like this popped up a month ago. I even asked the clothing buyer from our company and she does not recognize it. All she said was that it looks like a Burton design.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

FOUND ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOMIS SIMON SIGNATURE JACKET-Eternal Snow Nomis Simon Signature JACKET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

park4life said:


> FOUND ITTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOMIS SIMON SIGNATURE JACKET-Eternal Snow Nomis Simon Signature JACKET!!!!!!!!!


Wow, we already went over this 50 times. It is none of the Nomis jackets. That is the closet match, but it isn't it. Compare them side by side, the Nomis stripes are messier.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I highly doubt the jacket looks that great in real life. You can tell someone added satuaration to the picture and brought out the blacks.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

Plus in the link there is a white section on the right arm, and if you look at the ad there is none.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I highly doubt the jacket looks that great in real life. You can tell someone added satuaration to the picture and brought out the blacks.


Exactly why we are having issues finding it imo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I highly doubt the jacket looks that great in real life. You can tell someone added satuaration to the picture and brought out the blacks.


Not really. Looks like a normal glossy black jacket to me. The stripes are still as they look saturation or not. The only jackets that anyone can come up with here are nomis which makes irregular stripe patterns or very thin ones.

Saturation or not, that is not the problem. We can't even find one that matches the pattern on the thing. Older jackets are going to be hard to find regardless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

That is the 09/10 Special Blend CIRCA jacket in Primetime Stripes. The Diablo also features the same print as well as a Limited Edition hoodie which I have myself.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

CanSteeze82 said:


> That is the 09/10 Special Blend CIRCA jacket in Primetime Stripes. The Diablo also features the same print as well as a Limited Edition hoodie which I have myself.


For some reason, the picture in the original post has changed. You are right about the jacket in the new picture, but the old picture, nobody could figure out.

EDIT: This is the original picture in question...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

So I assume no one has been able to determine who makes the jacket in the original ad cause that's one nice jacket.


----------

